# Kindle App update



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update for the Kindle App for iOS:

(From the website AppAdvice)



> Amazon has just updated its Kindle app with a number of features to improve syncing and navigation.
> 
> Here's the complete list of changes in version 4.4:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------

